# For Sale - 240mm Wa Poly Handled Gyuto



## Dave Martell (Mar 8, 2018)

*


240mm Wa Gyuto - "Bronze" Poly Acrylic - CPM154*

​

Model - Gyuto
Blade Length - 240mm
Steel - CPM154 (powdered stainless)
Hardness - Rc 61-62 (with cryo)
Height (at heel) - 56mm
Weight - 7.6oz (215g)
Handle Style - Wa (Octagonal)
Handle Materials - Poly Acrylic; bronze swirl pattern with black pearl ferrule & end cap
Collection - Standard
FREE Lifetime Sharpening included!
 

Made from CPM154 powdered stainless steel to have great edge retention, and ease of sharpening.
Food separation will be good, primarily as a result of the convex grind, and also assisted by a forward balance where weight is retained in the upper section of the blade as much as possible. 


The spine, although nicely tapered, retains strength and resists flex yet the tip is thinly ground for making proper cuts as required.


The wa style handle is made from a poly acrylic material. I don't like working with this material much, as it's messy, yet I LOVE the results! This handle is described as having a bronze swirl pattern for the main section along with a black pearl ferrule & end cap. Of the 3 poly handles I've made so far this one is my favorite, the pattern and colors suit my personal tastes well.


The pairing of a stainless steel blade with a poly acrylic handle makes for a low maintenance worry free package.


*NOTE - The handle has 2 small white spots that look out of pattern. I tried to sand them away but they're inside too deep. They do not effect anything but the appearance, I simply wanted to point them out for full disclosure.


_*Please see close up pictures for details.



_*Price - $485


**If interested in purchasing you can either checkout HERE or send me a PM with your email address and location and I'll follow by sending you a Paypal invoice.







*


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 8, 2018)

What do you guys think of this one?


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Mar 8, 2018)

Love the fiery handle! Im kicking myself a bit for binge buying enough stuff to preclude jumping on new stuff that comes along for a little while, otherwise Id get this one for a stainless counterpart to the O1. GLWS


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 8, 2018)

Thanks for your thoughts Thomas


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 9, 2018)

*Price - *http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/misc.php?do=bbcode#strike*$485*http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/misc.php?do=bbcode#strikehttp://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/misc.php?do=bbcode#strike 


New Price - $435

I've got to pay the bills so the price has been lowered. Please take advantage!


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 10, 2018)

*Price - **$485* 


New Price - $435



*FINAL Price drop - $389 *


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 11, 2018)

.....


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 11, 2018)

.....


----------



## Jovidah (Mar 11, 2018)

Have you considered organizing a pass-around to let people experience the poly-handles? I can imagine a lot of people have no clue what the material really looks and feels like in person, and that keeps people from pulling the trigger.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 11, 2018)

Jovidah said:


> Have you considered organizing a pass-around to let people experience the poly-handles? I can imagine a lot of people have no clue what the material really looks and feels like in person, and that keeps people from pulling the trigger.




I would never do a passaround, it would be throwing money down the drain. I say this because I've watched passarounds over the years and what happens to those knives is ugly at best. 

But yeah I sure would LOVE to be able to put this knife, or any of my others, into everybody's hands as I feel I'd sell a lot more. 

Thanks for the suggestion though, I appreciate any help I can get.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 11, 2018)

PS - I probably won't do poly handles in the future.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 12, 2018)

This knife is *SOLD *- thanks T! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## charlesquik (Mar 14, 2018)

Oh no I missed that deal


----------



## Matus (Mar 14, 2018)

Finally! Yeah I would also be unsure about the poly material, but it does look cool and the price was a steal


----------

